# pool to roll in ft. collins



## ntibbs (Oct 23, 2003)

hey,

down here going to school and was wondering if there is a pool open for roll sessions.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Last I saw was this:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/fort-collins-pool-session-27843.html


----------



## LiquidGuy87 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Sessions*

CSU Whitewater Club holds roll sessions on Wednesday nights from 7:45-9:45 at the Raintree Fitness Center on the corner of Drake and Shields (North-West side). The pool is small, but sessions haven't been too crowded thus far. Cost is $7. 

and...

Rocky Mountain Adventures holds roll sessions sometime on Sundays at the Mulberry public pool. I believe between 5:30-7:00. Cost is $8.50. Call ahead to reserve a spot!

Let me know if you need anymore info!

Mike


----------

